# TIE issue dates



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what issue date is used on the UK TIE cards?. Is it the date you submit your online application or the date they process your application? . I will have been in Spain for 5 years at end of August so want take sure I have a permanent card as I wish to return to UK but as I have children in Spain I wish to retain my WA rights- which means I have an option of still being a resident if I return ( 5 years). So I need to know when I can apply at the earliest for a permanent card.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

If you exchanged for a green residencia then your residency dates from that. 

If you went directly for the TIE then it's fron the date you applied for that which is on the card.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

My old green one said "residente permanente desde...." and the date I first ever registered. The new card says permanent but no date as of when. It has the issue date of the card which is the date i did fingerprint. But says permanent anyway. You become permanent 5 years from the date you wete first issued with residency


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In my case, my TIE has Fecha de Emision (date of issue) of 9th November 2020, the day I went to give my fingerprints. My card is valid to 10th September 2025, 5 years after I applied online.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's 5 years from when you first submitted your application, either in person or online.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

But does anyone know someone who had a green card that was not permanent but had 5 years in Spain and then got a TIE with permanent on it? I met someone who claimed that they had lived for more than 5 years but never changed their green card ( automatically permanent) but when they got the TIE it was not marked permanent.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

But had you been in Spain for 5 years or more?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Only arrived last year.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh. Unfortunately that doesn't really help me as it appears everyone's date seems to be the card issue date. I need to know if someone with 5 years submitted a green card that was not already marked permanent but received a TIE marked permanent?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

The issue date is always the date when you have your photo and fingerprints done. If you have lived in Spain for 5 years or more, since issue of your old green card, you will automatically receive a permanent TIE. This is regardless of whether you have permanente on your green card or not.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> The issue date is always the date when you have your photo and fingerprints done. If you have lived in Spain for 5 years or more, since issue of your old green card, you will automatically receive a permanent TIE. This is regardless of whether you have permanente on your green card or not.


Do you have personal experience of this?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

kaipa said:


> Do you have personal experience of this?


No, I changed my green card over when I reached the 5 year mark, it coincided with a change of address.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> The issue date is always the date when you have your photo and fingerprints done. If you have lived in Spain for 5 years or more, since issue of your old green card, you will automatically receive a permanent TIE. This is regardless of whether you have permanente on your green card or not.


This is what i understand to be correct


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

kaipa said:


> But does anyone know someone who had a green card that was not permanent but had 5 years in Spain and then got a TIE with permanent on it? I met someone who claimed that they had lived for more than 5 years but never changed their green card ( automatically permanent) but when they got the TIE it was not marked permanent.


If you have had your green more than 5 yeats, your tie will say permanent 

Its default


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The only reason I am asking is that I know for sure from a colleague who got a TIE recently and was told in person, then followed it up by phoning that he would not get a permanent card until 5 years from issue of TIE despite being here for 4 years. I know that isn't what should happen but its difficult to do a lot once they have said no. That's why I want to see if anyone with a green card that's more than 5 years old but not marked permanent got issued with a permanent TIE as so far the only people I know who have permanent had it on their green cards already.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> The only reason I am asking is that I know for sure from a colleague who got a TIE recently and was told in person, then followed it up by phoning that he would not get a permanent card until 5 years from issue of TIE despite being here for 4 years. I know that isn't what should happen but its difficult to do a lot once they have said no. That's why I want to see if anyone with a green card that's more than 5 years old but not marked permanent got issued with a permanent TIE as so far the only people I know who have permanent had it on their green cards already.


We have a permanent green card which we obtained in 2019... People said we didn't need to. However, whilst I don't know, what you describe is what concerned us, because as we all know what is supposed to happen doesn't actually always happen, for example we had to provide all the same information.. healthcare, income etc when we got our permanent cards as when we first arrived. We felt that having permanent on the card would be better. I agree with other s that's not what is supposed to happen... But....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

kaipa said:


> The only reason I am asking is that I know for sure from a colleague who got a TIE recently and was told in person, then followed it up by phoning that he would not get a permanent card until 5 years from issue of TIE despite being here for 4 years. I know that isn't what should happen but its difficult to do a lot once they have said no. That's why I want to see if anyone with a green card that's more than 5 years old but not marked permanent got issued with a permanent TIE as so far the only people I know who have permanent had it on their green cards already.


I know people who have been here more yhsn 5 years, not changed their green paper as no reason to and their TIE said permanent 

And in the office they are, in my experience very helpful. 

You're green has issue date. To put your mind at rest just get a historic padron before you go showing permanent residence and if there is a problem, which i doubt, just show it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> We have a permanent green card which we obtained in 2019... People said we didn't need to. However, whilst I don't know, what you describe is what concerned us, because as we all know what is supposed to happen doesn't actually always happen, for example we had to provide all the same information.. healthcare, income etc when we got our permanent cards as when we first arrived. We felt that having permanent on the card would be better. I agree with other s that's not what is supposed to happen... But....


My green said permanent but was only as i went to uodate address after some years amd the new one automatically said permanent. There were no issues. It just said it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> My green said permanent but was only as i went to uodate address after some years amd the new one automatically said permanent. There were no issues. It just said it.


But. I think this is the issue. We had to provide all information again in my area I know of others in other regions, like you, who had no problems and it was automatic. We have very few Brits here so we decided to get permanent on the card. We've now been here 7 years, I'm not bothering yet with a TIE as we were told not necessary. When it is clear it is an issue I'll get them sorted. I suppose for most of us does it actually matter what it says, most are here to stay.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I do in fact have a friend who's 5 years were up, I believe in September or October (I'll check and confirm exactly when) and exchanged her original green residencia, which of course did not say 'permanent, for a permanent 10 year TIE.

The green residencia was essentially superseded by the TIE in June last year meaning that anybody with under 5 years at that time will, come their time, necessarily be applying for a permanent TIE with a 'non permanent' residencia.

There will be many thousands of those so any wrinkles in the system leading to confusion or disputes about dates ought to have been well and truly ironed out long before your colleagues time comes due.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

For confirmation she got her TIE in August when her 5 years was up, it says 'permanent' and it's expiry date is 2030.

All perfectly correct and as should be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> The only reason I am asking is that I know for sure from a colleague who got a TIE recently and was told in person, then followed it up by phoning that he would not get a permanent card until 5 years from issue of TIE despite being here for 4 years. I know that isn't what should happen but its difficult to do a lot once they have said no. That's why I want to see if anyone with a green card that's more than 5 years old but not marked permanent got issued with a permanent TIE as so far the only people I know who have permanent had it on their green cards already.


Tell your colleague to go back for a permanent one 5 years after he originally registered as resident. 

He'll get one.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I would presume that by then it will have reverted back to the local police stations although unlike residencias which were handed out on the spot TIE card will be produced centrally somewhere necessitating a return visit for collection.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The original TIEs (before the green certs) were never issued on the spot though, you always had to go back to collect after a few weeks.

In fact my green cert doesn't even recognise the original date I first got my Spanish TIE which was in 2004 because the green certs never recognised the previous periods of residency under the TIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> The original TIEs (before the green certs) were never issued on the spot though, you always had to go back to collect after a few weeks.
> 
> In fact my green cert doesn't even recognise the original date I first got my Spanish TIE which was in 2004 because the green certs never recognised the previous periods of residency under the TIE.


My green cert was issued on the spot - & afaik they still are for EU citizens.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> My green cert was issued on the spot - & afaik they still are for EU citizens.


Yes, mine too, but I was referring to TIEs as were issued before the green certs were concieved. They involved having your finger prints taken and also your photo appeared on the TIE, so it required time to be prepared and later collected, as with the TIEs of today, so I don't expect that to change.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Yes, mine too, but I was referring to TIEs as were issued before the green certs were concieved. They involved having your finger prints taken and also your photo appeared on the TIE, so it required time to be prepared and later collected, as with the TIEs of today, so I don't expect that to change.


sorry - misread it! 

You're right, of course.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I had one of those pre- green card ones
It was the same as the Spanish ID cards although my wife's was on a folded card with a photo stapled!! I wasnt finger printed but my photo was rejected at one point because my eyes weren't big [email protected] The good old days when funcinarios really were little Hitlers!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I had one of those pre- green card ones
> It was the same as the Spanish ID cards although my wife's was on a folded card with a photo stapled!! I wasnt finger printed but my photo was rejected at one point because my eyes weren't big [email protected] The good old days when funcinarios really were little Hitlers!


Not quite the same! It had the word "EXTRANJERO" in huge letters across the top, just so there was no doubt when you presented it to any authority!


----------

